# DW6182 bushing?



## LuisG (Sep 13, 2012)

Hi guys, great to be part of this forum.

I was wondering if I can put a universal bushing router inlay kit onto the DW6182 base without any modification? The ebay seller post that the bushing is universal, but the template router guide measures 1-3/8" and the lexan on the base measures almost 1 1/4" (or maybe my caliper is a bit off?)










Also, where can I find this T shaped screw to lock in place the rod? (sorry English is not my native language)









Thanks!
Luis


----------

